# My first custom



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I started my first custom slingshot this morning. It's sawed, then carved, out of pallet wood -- don't know what kind, but my guess is poplar. The board was rough-sawn, 1 inch thick and 3-11/16 inches wide. I carved in recesses for my finger and thumb; sorry if the detail is hard to see, I suck at photography.

Here it is with the tools used (I'm partial to using hand tools.)









Shooter's Side









Target Side









Side view with thumb groove









I will post more when it's finished. Any suggestions?


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking good so far!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's on its way to being a nice catty. It would look great smoothed and dyed with a coat of varnish or two.

Show us what it looks like in your hand. And tell us how it shoots.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks good so far. Like ZDP said, let us know how it shoots. What do you plan for bands?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Saxon said:


> Looks good so far. Like ZDP said, let us know how it shoots. What do you plan for bands?


Well, I have some gum rubber sheet coming. Think I'll start with that.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Any suggestions?


I agree. Looks great so far. I'd lower the prongs a little (take maybe 1" off each one) to reduce wrist/hand strain, but that's just a personal preference.

Moras are great for woodworking, aren't they?


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think you should do some sanding, but you'll probably do that anyway. Aside from that, it has a great, ergonomic shape to it. Looks like a fantastic shooter.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

like the look of that,i can feel your blisters! lol


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Any suggestions?


I agree. Looks great so far. I'd lower the prongs a little (take maybe 1" off each one) to reduce wrist/hand strain, but that's just a personal preference.

Moras are great for woodworking, aren't they?








[/quote]

Okay, I will lower the prongs a little. And Moras are the cat's pyjamas.







In truth I could have carved the whole thing with just my knife -- be we gotta get on with our lives, don't we?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Looking good my friend








Sure would like to see the finished piece.
It doesnt seem that the fork height would be an issue , especially with the ergo fork grip.
IMHO.
Tom


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Looking good my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tom. 
Being pretty much of a neophyte about slingshot technology, I took pelleteer's advice, but met him halfway (since I never gave him any dimensions or a look at the thing in my hands, I left him to guess.) I took a half-inch off each prong and consider it an improvement (thanks, pelleteer







).

BTW, if I didn't comment on your two yet -- I really like 'em!

-- Cheers, Bill


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Poplar is a very good wood to work with. Aside from poplar and bamboo I would like to make one from Olive wood.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

[/quote]I agree. Looks great so far. I'd lower the prongs a little (take maybe 1" off each one) to reduce wrist/hand strain, but that's just a personal preference. [/quote]

I agree...lowering the forks will reduce recoil as well. Very cool you are 'hand shaping' too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> Poplar is a very good wood to work with. Aside from poplar and bamboo I would like to make one from Olive wood.


Yes, indeed it is. Here it is sanded (still gotta cut the grooves and load the rubber).


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking good Bud!







Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Can't wait to see it banded up and ready to shoot.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice job sanding...


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! That is gonna be amazing, I'll bet!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, fellas. I will post again when it's done.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Poplar is a very good wood to work with. Aside from poplar and bamboo I would like to make one from Olive wood.


Yes, indeed it is. Here it is sanded (still gotta cut the grooves and load the rubber).









[/quote]

Shaply poplar very nice. I love the natural look and feel of poplar. Very light weight and strong.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui, Yes, I was really impressed at how light this thing is. Poplar is unique for its strength-to-weight ratio. I think ash is too, but not so pronounced.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> dgui, Yes, I was really impressed at how light this thing is. Poplar is unique for its strength-to-weight ratio. I think ash is too, but not so pronounced.


I gotta get my hands on a block of olive wood which I think would be the ultimate wood to have.


----------

